# Verbindung javascript - java



## mappad (7. Sep 2009)

Hallo, 

ICh baue im moment einen Firefox extension. Ich möchte die LOgik meiner Extension mit JAva programieren. Dabei, soll java mit Javascript kommunizieren können. Als aller esrte möchte ich dass, der HTML der aktuellen Seite ( wo der Benutzer des Extensions sich befindet) durch einen Paser geparst wird. Das parsen soll in java stattfinden (Xalan oder ähnliches)Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Noctarius (7. Sep 2009)

Ähm das einzige was ich mir grad vorstellen könnte wäre ein AJAX Request an einen Java "WebService"


----------



## bygones (7. Sep 2009)

bleib doch bei JS - Dom kann das auch gut behandeln


----------

